# IH 460 utility power steering



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I am new to this and just picked up my first tractor, a 1959 international 460 utility. The power steering pump has an expansion plug at the bottom. It is tucked up in the ans I need to know how I get to this to replace it? Also if I hit both brake pedals the brakes are great, but if I want to just hit either the left or the right they do not work independantly. Is this a simple adjustment? Also on the power steering issue, the guy changed all the fluid and I dont think he bled the system. How do I bleed the system so the power steering works proper? Thanks for any help for this novice.


----------



## njoldfarm (Sep 5, 2011)

Just picked one up myself. The Power steering in the 460s (all) were notoriously bad. Dealer's not in business when they came out will tell you that there are no parts to be found but a member of my old iron club has one and has done well with the old time dealers in PA. He uses his 460 for his sheep farming and custom hay business no worries!

The brake issue is a strange one. Usually unlinked only one or the other would give you a problem if the machine stops with them linked. I'd start by following the linkages and see if they look "farmerized". Then get yourself a good I&T manual for that machine. It is a "modern" tractor and you need the info contained in the manual even more than some of my 1940's machines.


----------

